# anybody here ever make your own lures



## tincansailor (Sep 20, 2009)

Anybody ever make your own lures for bass or any other game fish? I have got to find another hobby since I am going to retire in a couple of weeks. I have a wood lathe and thought I would try lure making. This ought to be a pretty good deal - make lures and then go field test them since I wont have anything else to do. Thanks for any info.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 20, 2009)

Lots of our members do this both as a hobby and a business - check out some of our sponsors


----------



## ben2go (Sep 20, 2009)

You can do that? #-o


----------



## Jim (Sep 21, 2009)

We do a little too, but mostly saltwater plugs. We really do the turnings for the lure makers. 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/images/thumbnails.php?album=177


----------



## slim357 (Sep 22, 2009)

I pour plastics, sticks and frogs for the most part. Next im looking to get into jigs and spinnerbaits.


----------



## FishingBuds (Sep 22, 2009)

I'd like to try but for now I make rods with my son.

THere's alot of good ol'guys on here that can help ya start.

That be a cool thing to get into.


----------



## danmyersmn (Sep 22, 2009)

where do we sign up for the free testing?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Sep 22, 2009)

danmyersmn said:


> where do we sign up for the free testing?




No one charges for testing - you do have to buy teh lures 1st of course :mrgreen:


----------



## BassAddict (Sep 22, 2009)

I have been meaning to reply to this thread but like with everything else procrastination happens! #-o Hands down the best lure/tackle making site out there is at https://www.tackleunderground.com but be warned tackle makeing is a very addicting hobby, Take my case for instance where a $45.00 worm making kit has turned into a $3000.00 (and still counting) "investment"!!!!!!!!


----------



## bobberboy (Sep 23, 2009)

I have been thinking of this idea too. There are a lot of components available out there but it seems to me that painting the lure bodies - if you are making hard baits - would be the hardest part. The last lure I made was a red and white Lazy Ike about 30 years ago. The lures nowadays, and probably the fish too, have become more sophisticated then that. With all the pattern and colors being used now, it seems like a wide field to play in. If you would be making spinner baits or others requiring beads, be sure to check the jewelry-making sites. There is a world of various colored and shaped beads out there that jewelry makers use.
I hope you can make a go of it. I have about 2 1/2 years to retirement and these kinds of ideas are always on my mind - I am completely obsessed by the thought of retiring. Keep us informed of what you decide and how it works out. If you are successful maybe you can become a sponsor of this site! Good luck.


----------



## BYOB Fishing (Sep 23, 2009)

bobberboy said:


> I have been thinking of this idea too. There are a lot of components available out there but it seems to me that painting the lure bodies - if you are making hard baits - would be the hardest part.




You could just have me paint it up. ;-)

Several people off this website have provided me thier lure bodies, to which I have applied their suggested paint colors.


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 28, 2009)

I have been meaning to get into worm pouring and lead pouring for a couple of years now. The money just hasn't been there. I would like to mainly pour my own spinnerbaits, and spoons.


----------



## Mac (Oct 3, 2009)

I tie bass jigs of various types, make walleye crawler harnesses and fish attractors. I'm always willing to share methods and designs when contacted. One of my jigs is made with dollar store materials and so far has caught 21 species of fish. It's a very rewarding hobby.


----------



## tincansailor (Oct 5, 2009)

Well, I searched around and found several sites that are very intresting and helpful. I made a few and went to the lake last week and used them. Didn't land any fish but got several pretty good hits.
Here are some that I have made since I got home. Paint job is not very good. Probably using wrong paint and technic but maybe I will get better as time goes by.


----------



## Jim (Oct 5, 2009)

Congrats on your effort! :beer:

They look great, make sure you post a picture with the first fish caught!


----------



## lcdr frank (Nov 22, 2009)

Back when I was MUCH younger, we would make lures out of dinner and serving spoons. Cut up we even used the handles. Drill holes a few split rings, hooks, and swivels . Used mostly in saltwater but have caught well in fresh also. We also used plastic soda straws, rubber tubing, brass tags, styrofoam packing peanuts, and the old style beer can pull tabs. Colored foam matting cut into shapes also put fish on the stringer. Colored Marde Gras beads cut and tied made super skirts. Remember the fishing lure must catch the fisherman before it can catch a fish.



Frank


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 23, 2009)

I pour plastics, tie jigs and flies and I am just starting to do spinner baits and buzz baits. Its what I do just about all winter long while I wait for spring to come and the action to pick up. I doubt I really save much in the way of money, but I can get lures in the colors and the sizes that are just right for what the fish are wanting on a given day. If you have ever jig fished for Crappie then you know what i am talking about!!!


----------



## gizfawfish (Nov 27, 2009)

I have made my own buzz baits and they work very well. I use https://www.jannsnetcraft.comTHis site sells things for making every type of bait and they also sell things for rod making and fly tying. Check it out.


----------



## danmyersmn (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 29, 2009)

Awesome looking stuff danmyersmn

For trolling Salmon?


----------



## danmyersmn (Nov 29, 2009)

Captain Ahab said:


> Awesome looking stuff danmyersmn
> 
> For trolling Salmon?



Pike or Muskie whatever is hungry and in the area.


----------

